
Signs you will suck at programming - zabana
https://blog.usejournal.com/10-signs-you-will-suck-at-programming-5497a6a52c5c
======
Antoninus
This post starts off with 'programming is a basic human skill' then lists
barriers for success.

Programming is for everyone. There is a reason this planet has both 10 year
old and 84 year old developers. We should view programming the way we view
using tools or speaking a language. It should be accessible for everyone but a
high-skill ceiling to do it really well.

I expect more from someone who works as an educator. Good teachers make
average students great.

~~~
ssivark
> Programming is for everyone.

Prove it. I neither agree nor disagree with your statement... I just think it
is a very non-trivial assertion to make without substantiating in any
meaningful sense.

I can’t think of any “skill” or “orientation” that everyone will have the same
amount of. Be it due to nature or nurture, people might have different
affinities to different activities and attitudes. Of course, with effort and
good guidance those temperamental barriers could probably be overcome. But it
takes a very specific attitude to bother spending effort constantly
communicating with something as stupid as a computer, and feel sufficient joy
for succeeding in controlling it. It would be silly to claim that horse riding
or knitting is for everyone. Of course there was a time when many more people
did it (sufficiently well) because they had to... but when the need becomes a
choice, we see very few people doing it out of interest.

~~~
crimsonalucard
Everybody basically has up to level 1 algebra skills which is not much easier
than programming. This was largely not the case in the past. Programming is
becoming largely the same thing. Bootcamps are precursors to elementary School
classes.

------
SamReidHughes
This is just a list of traits that stupid people exhibit. And a top ten list
article.

~~~
jdsully
Smart people don’t necessarily feel joy or a rush when solving a problem. They
can also often be poor learners having been able to rest on their intellect
and not learning how to study during the early years of school.

I highly disagree that this list is merely a proxy for intelligence.

~~~
SamReidHughes
It is, because you could take both those and put them in a list of why you
suck at chess.

------
RocketSyntax
Knowing how to ask specific questions

